# Know Any Similar Music Like This And What Genre Is It?



## Crystal_the_Vixen (May 6, 2015)

I need more music in my phone, so yeah.
PLEASE and THANK YOU! :mrgreen:
[video]https://youtu.be/qD0YlWZLyOY[/video]
[video]https://youtu.be/jpoKJy9Z164[/video]
[video]https://youtu.be/6lTCnswkgOQ[/video]
[video]https://youtu.be/IXtMGW8ztBM[/video]
[video]https://youtu.be/K3LDYIz4iY4[/video]


----------



## Taralack (May 6, 2015)

Isn't it just pop?

Some tips to finding more:
- Keep clicking on related videos/artists
- If you like one song by a certain artist, check out their other work


----------



## Maugryph (May 6, 2015)

Sounds a lot like Jpop


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 15, 2015)

Taralack got it mostly right. That list is just a mixture of pop-heavy bands (j-pop, pop-punk, europop) - Try turning on the radio? Or googling 'top 40' to find more. You're looking for easily one of the most common genres. You will have absolutely no problem finding similar artists.


----------



## SparkyWolf (May 16, 2015)

Sounds like a combination of EDM, Trance and Pop to me... But I don't know any music that is comparable.


----------



## Volkodav (May 16, 2015)

Oh lord I'm trying to think of some suggestions from way back when I listened to that stuff
Uhhh
Fall out boy maybe?

[yt]aVbPvf2aYH4[/yt]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 17, 2015)

Sounds like bubblegum pop to me.

Try Aqua maybe?


----------



## Limber (May 24, 2015)

Well, you could check out 'within temptation'. That first song you linked has a very similar vocalist, but the music style is a little different :/ Hope that helps


----------

